# Difficult to get blocks



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

After the Holiday season ended it has become impossible to get blocks. Wondering if anyone is experiencing the same thing or is Amazon back to blocking “seasoned” drivers again. I’m in San Diego.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not much different from last year.


----------



## Tedmc (Nov 15, 2017)

dantiv said:


> After the Holiday season ended it has become impossible to get blocks. Wondering if anyone is experiencing the same thing or is Amazon back to blocking "seasoned" drivers again. I'm in San Diego.


 Back to very difficult. I see a few every hour,but I always lose the clicking race.But I don't want to drive to D3,and I see more D3 than anything. Best bet is 5:30 to 8:30 at D1 .......$57


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

It's down to who has the fastest thumbs again.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Vastly less blocks are being offered now it seems like. About 4 months ago I logged hundreds of blocks being dropped in LA one Sunday night. Now I see less than 100 dropped. My guess is the majority of the blocks are being given out as reserves and to "higher ranked" drivers.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

There's been no difference between December and January here in terms of being able to get /a/ block, outside of almost no chance of getting second blocks in a day compared to a small chance.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

In vegas, you can get blocks but if you want to do a second you'll have to do a go back 3 hour around 2 or 3.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

smallbrownghost said:


> In vegas, you can get blocks but if you want to do a second you'll have to do a go back 3 hour around 2 or 3.


How is it in Vegas doing Amazon flex? U do uber eats in Vegas? If so is it busy....


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I do both and together you can make pretty decent money. Amazon very rarely hires tho, do you'll be waiting a while


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I been doing Amazon flex for almsot 2years now in Dallas Texas. So can I just transfer if I move to Las Vegas..


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Well here in San Diego the availability of blocks has gone done drastically. I’ve been doing Flex for 18 months and could always get blocks on the weekends when I wanted to work. However, so far in January I can’t get a single block. There simply are no offers. I see 100s of white vans at the warehouse. Seems like Amazon is minimizing the use of Flex drivers here. This Gig is just about dead.

I forgot to mention the other possibility of not seeing offers....the Soft Block is back!? Not sure. Wish I could see the offers of others to verify.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just have a good look around inside your warehouse. It's dead / very few blocks available most places. If you get one or Reserves for the week, consider yourself lucky.



Uber/Lyft said:


> I been doing Amazon flex for almsot 2years now in Dallas Texas. So can I just transfer if I move to Las Vegas..


Yes just email support with the ds id you want trans to.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm still getting blocks in Minnesota. I got 4 reserve offers last night and they were all 4 hour blocks. I can also pick up blocks pretty easily as well as long as they are not prime now shifts.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I get reserve blocks for all week but had to delcine because it was for the farthest warehouse from my house Fort Worth 45 minutes from my house...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They onboard a ton of drivers for the holidays then keep them on instead of doing a temporary onboarding. If they would just do that it would make a huge difference.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Well I just checked flex.amazon.com and they are currently not looking for Flex drivers anywhere. I see no cities listed!? I know it’s January and after Christmas but seems like something is up with Flex?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

dantiv said:


> Well I just checked flex.amazon.com and they are currently not looking for Flex drivers anywhere. I see no cities listed!? I know it's January and after Christmas but seems like something is up with Flex?


What's "up" is they have plenty of drivers. Why is that a surprise when they hired so many for Christmas?


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

dantiv said:


> Well I just checked flex.amazon.com and they are currently not looking for Flex drivers anywhere. I see no cities listed!? I know it's January and after Christmas but seems like something is up with Flex?


If you wanted to work for flex and knew there would be an uptick in business come Christmas, why didn't you start looking for work in like October or November rather than January?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dantiv said:


> Well I just checked flex.amazon.com and they are currently not looking for Flex drivers anywhere. I see no cities listed!? I know it's January and after Christmas but seems like something is up with Flex?


they haven't had any onboarding anywhere in months once they got all the drivers they needed for the holidays .. the site didn't have any cities listed right before Christmas either.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> How is it in Vegas doing Amazon flex? U do uber eats in Vegas? If so is it busy....


Vegas is good for flex . I been doing for almost a year and maybe 2-4 times wasn't able to land a block . Uber eats just sucks no matter where you are .


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got a Reserve Block Prime Now for Monday... I never done prime now before...


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> After the Holiday season ended it has become impossible to get blocks. Wondering if anyone is experiencing the same thing or is Amazon back to blocking "seasoned" drivers again. I'm in San Diego.


In Portland for Flex logistics:
1st week of January: 3 blocks
2nd week of January: 1 block
3rd week: 0
4th week: 0

For Flex Prime Now, entire January: 0

Reserved offers for either, entire January: 0

Its dead for now.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

I royally screwed myself. I was regularly getting 3-4 offered reserved blocks a week then had surgery at the end of October. Had to be off for 6 weeks. Haven’t had any reserved offers since, even though I opened up my availability to every day, almost all day long. I’ve been able to grab maybe 5 blocks since Christmas. Does anybody in Vegas have any idea what time of day I should be checking? I’ve been refreshing several times all day and night and haven’t seen ANYTHING but a 2here and there


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Survival of the fittest. All I know is I get mine.....


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> I royally screwed myself. I was regularly getting 3-4 offered reserved blocks a week then had surgery at the end of October. Had to be off for 6 weeks. Haven't had any reserved offers since, even though I opened up my availability to every day, almost all day long.


Nothing you did -- about then they gave reserved to the noobs they onboarded before the holidays, vets weren't getting any reserves. And now everything is so quiet with a glut of drivers there aren't many reserves anywhere still, from what I've seen.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

Good to know. I’ll keep trying. Hopefully, some of the new guys will move on to other things and some blocks will open up. Probably when the temperature gets into the 110’s.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

SF, itself, is paying $27-31hr in the evenings this past week and I am expecting it to go higher this weekend...


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

I was picking up blocks with ease in the morning for an afternoon shift. Those same blocks just up and dissappared. I had been getting 4 hr blocks on a consistent basis. Now I struggle to find anything. What gives


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> Good to know. I'll keep trying. Hopefully, some of the new guys will move on to other things and some blocks will open up. Probably when the temperature gets into the 110's.


Yeah, I has getting offers consistently back when it was 98-100+ degrees



Bill1630 said:


> I was picking up blocks with ease in the morning for an afternoon shift. Those same blocks just up and dissappared. I had been getting 4 hr blocks on a consistent basis. Now I struggle to find anything. What gives


I had this experience too. I found that the time blocks dropped had changed. Once I found it getting blocks became easier


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to flex where nothing is consistent


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Welcome to flex where nothing is consistent


Or as I like to say, the consistency of inconsistency.


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

I do more restaurant delivery. As of late I end up doing 1 delivery and then sitting on my butt for 2 hrs. People are not ordering as much either


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Did my last block around Halloween but as of today they want me to drive 140 miles each way to deliver in palm desert! Yeah I'll get right on that! Sounds super profitable!


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Did my last block around Halloween but as of today they want me to drive 140 miles each way to deliver in palm desert! Yeah I'll get right on that! Sounds super profitable!
> View attachment 203458


Better than the guy on reddit who lives in Virginia that got the same email about being transfered


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got the same email and I lives in Texas ha ha ha... Wtf Amazon....


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I got that email too.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bill1630 said:


> I was picking up blocks with ease in the morning for an afternoon shift. Those same blocks just up and dissappared. I had been getting 4 hr blocks on a consistent basis. Now I struggle to find anything. What gives


did you get the email indicating Prime will now be delivering Amazon Fresh 2hr blocks from Whole Food yet? Or anything to the effect Prime will be doing 2hr grocery block deliveries in your area? If so, that might be a possible factor why. Amazon might be shifting those 3-4 hr flex/prime blocks to the white vans instead. Or at least that's what it appears they're going to be doing in the SF Bay area based on their acquisition of Whole Foods here.


----------

